# Problème synchronisation vidéos iPhone 5 sur iPad 1



## pierreisland (9 Juin 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

je rencontre un problème de synchronisation. j'ai pris plusieurs photos et vidéos avec mon iPhone 5 lors d'un voyage.

Une fois rentré, j'ai déchargé le tout sur mon macbook sous SN 10.6.8 dans iPhoto 11 version 9.2.3. Ceci afin de synchroniser et rebasculer photos et vidéos sur mon iPad (le tout premier en version 5.1.1).

Seules les photos se synchronisent et iTunes indique un message d'erreur "169 éléments n'ont pas pu être synchronisés..."
Ca fait 2 jours que je cherche sur le net, les forums. La seule solution serait de convertir toutes les vidéos en format .m4v, donc de passer un temps fou à redater, relocaliser chacune des vidéos....

Je n'arrive pas à comprendre que le format des vidéos faite avec l'iPhone 5 soit illisible sur le premier iPad.

Avez-vous déjà été confronté à ce problème ? Avez-vous une solution autre que celle trouvée ?

Merci,

Bon dimanche.


----------



## Lauange (10 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,

Je trouve étonnant cette incompatibilité (peut être est ce du au fait que ton iphone 5 filme en 1080). Peut être que la lecture de tes videos fonctionnerai avec oplayer ou ace player ? A tester.


----------



## pierreisland (10 Juin 2013)

Bonjour Lauange,

merci pour ta contribution. Effectivement, je viens de tester une des vidéos sur OPlayer et AVPlayer et toutes deux sont lisibles bien que sur OPlayer la lecture est totalement fluide. 

Je suis soulagé, mon problème ne venant finalement pas du premier iPad mais certainement d'iTunes qui doit bloquer le format des vidéos. J'ai fait une seule vidéo avec la caméra frontale, en 720p donc, et celle-ci a pu être synchronisée sans problème sur l'iPad.

A suivre, si quelqu'un a le même problème.


----------



## Lauange (10 Juin 2013)

Est ce que tu a coché les videos lors de la synchro ? Iphone de ...Barre du haut Photos et cocher inclure les videos.


----------



## pierreisland (10 Juin 2013)

oui, oui tout est bien coché comme il faut, inclure les vidéos, les dossiers sont cochés. Rien à faire, elles ne se synchronisent pas.


----------

